# New Epson 6500UB and SeymourAV Center Stage XD Screen



## seattle_ice (Jul 12, 2006)

I have almost finished my theater, and last night was the first viewing of a movie on the Epson 6500UB that I bought 5 months ago.

The projector is mounted 13'3" from the screen, 8'8" from the floor, almost dead center of the screen. It is being fed by a 30' HDMI 1.3b cable from a new PSP3 slim.

The screen is a DIY 110" screen made of the Center Stage XD material from Seymour AV. It is advertised as a 1.2 gain, and I bought the 93" wide and ran the material at a 15 degree angle to reduce any chances of moire.

I calibrated the projector with the disk I have from Spears and Munsil. I am certainly no professional calibrator, but many of the settings were fairly close right out of the box. I am going to watch some movies over the next couple weeks and give my opinions.


1. The projector - Square and boxy, it looks pretty good, but I wish I had one in black. Theaters are dark. nuff said.

2. Very touchy wheels for aligning the picture. If you barely move either of the them, the other one gets affected also, making a simple task a little more difficult. Also, as there is no keystone correction, I had to get the projector perfectly level.


----------



## dradius (Sep 10, 2008)

lets see some screen shots


----------



## seattle_ice (Jul 12, 2006)

*Ice Age II*

We all sat on the floor and watched Ice Age II last night.

With the frame interpolation on 'Normal', it makes the video look hyper-sharp or something. That weird sense that it was shot as digital film, and you are not at the movies. I definitely prefer no frame interpolation on this film.

We all liked 'Theater Black I' as the best color setting. Everything looked very sharp and vivid, without being too bright.

I could not really see much difference with the dynamic iris on or off. Of course, we are watching this in near perfect lighting conditions.

The first row of seating puts your head right about at 12' from the screen. It really felt like I was at the movies, watching on a very, very good screen and projector. The picture was sharp, yet filmlike and the colors were very good.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Good news! Great you're happy with it. Make the effort to calibrate it and the rewards will be great. You cannot imagine how much contrast you may be missing compared to a properly calibrated grayscale... Enjoy!


----------



## mjg100 (Mar 12, 2008)

I love my 106" Center Stage XD screen. I am using mine with a Planar PD7130 (DLP). I also bought the 93" material and rotated it as much as possible. Big improvement having the center behind the screen the same height and orientation as my mains. You made a good choice for the screen.


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

I am interested to know if you can make out the weave pattern on the seymor screen? I'm going to be making a 100 16:9 and the seats are going to be somewhere in the area of 10-12 feet from the screen. I have the epson 8100 that my wife bought me for my birthday 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## seattle_ice (Jul 12, 2006)

bbieger said:


> I am interested to know if you can make out the weave pattern on the seymor screen? I'm going to be making a 100 16:9 and the seats are going to be somewhere in the area of 10-12 feet from the screen. I have the epson 8100 that my wife bought me for my birthday
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The picture is superb. From 11' away, I see nothing but the picture.


----------

